# stoeger 2000



## mad hunter (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a line on getting a NIB never fired Stoeger 2000 ST31563 for a good deal, does anyone have this gun? if so what do you think of it? I have done some research on it and it seems to get some good reviews. Interested how it shoots in the field and how reliable it it.


----------



## stick5 (May 17, 2006)

I heard the same thing but mine was junk. I dont baby my guns though. The first year it jamed on the third shell if it was not perfectly clean. The camo will rub off after the second year and I bought a new SX3 after the third year.


----------



## stick5 (May 17, 2006)

Also there is only one sporting goods place that you can get parts for and the phone rings busy most of the time.


----------



## mad hunter (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks for your input. I went to the benelli website and read up on the forum there a little bit. My brother in law bought it and has never shot it, and now he is disabled and can't shoot it. he offered it to me for 300.00. so at that price, I think i will get it and try it out. That is what a Mossberg 500 goes for in my area.


----------



## K.Bullock (May 15, 2008)

mad hunter said:


> I have a line on getting a NIB never fired Stoeger 2000 ST31563 for a good deal, does anyone have this gun? if so what do you think of it? I have done some research on it and it seems to get some good reviews. Interested how it shoots in the field and how reliable it it.


I was gifted one about three years ago and have shot it extensively and i mean alot. I use it for evrything from flyers to doves, ducks, geese, sporting clays. I have used and abused it and clean it every now and then.

It is the Stoeger 2000 with synthetic stock and in Max 4 Camo.  Other than losing the charging handle once I have had zero problems with it. (A call to stoeger and they replaced it free of charge) 

*note when I do clean my autos i use 0000 steel wool to make sure I remove all of the plastic from inside the chamber that builds up. Once I went to this method my autos have been incredibly reliable. 

One other thing is to make sure and keep the choke tube lubed. That is it, I really enjoy this gun. For the money you can't beat it.


----------



## spj (Sep 1, 2008)

Well mine continually has light primer strikes, and I am not alone. I love the fit of the gun, but there are a few one legged ducks flying around out there becuase I got a click when it should have been a bang. Hopefully stoeger will make it right.


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm not a fan of them. My son bought a Stoeger 2000. Opening day of Duck season he fired it twice and it broke. I felt terrible. He was 16 and had saved his money all summer. So I gave him my Benelli for the rest of the morning. The next day we take it back. The guy behind the counter says "It seems like we get about 1/2 of these back."  I went over and grabbed a Benelli and paid the difference. He's 19 now and has never had a misfire with the Benelli. (and he hunts *alot*)


----------

